# Flight suit



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a flight suit for my cockatiel, and I was wondering if it works well, or any other suggestions for a harness type thing for my cockatiel. His wings are clipped but I still don't want him having even a chance of flying off. Also if you know the price of a good harness, if you have any other suggestions. I attached a pic of what a flight suit look like from the website. Also do you know if this is a good website or not?

http://www.naturechest.com/flightsuits.html


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I have that exact same flight suit for my conure. I got it from http://www.avianfashions.com/ The advantages of it is that it is really easy to get on and it collects any poop. The only down side is that the lanyard is attached to the suit by a plastic Velcro strip and (for lack of a better description) a key ring. This makes the back part of the suit a bit bulky. My conure has been able to undo the top part of the velcro but suit was still firmly attached. Although I purchased the flight suit with the lanyard (the part that is supposed to go around your neck) I have never used the lanyard. Instead I use a very lightweight leash that can clip onto the keyring and that I can have around my wrist. This has allowed me and my bird a little bit more maneuverability. And should she try to fly off my shoulder, her wings aren't flapping right in my face. With the leash I can let her either fly in a small circle back to my shoulder or she flies down to the ground.

I also have an Aviator Harness. http://www.theparrotuniversity.com/aviator_harness.php
This one is very secure (no chance of escaping it) but I find it very challenging to get it on and adjusted properly. It also does nothing for collecting poop. It also has a leash attached (which is where I got the leash idea from above).

So of the two, I love the flight suit but some would say the velcro part is unsafe. I've been using it for 4 months now and have never had an issue. However, I'm also keeping my eye on the durability of the velcro and should it deteriorate I'll just buy a new suit. I hope my two cents worth can help you make a decision.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate those ones with the poop collector...lol. 

I have to buy mine on Ebay here in Australia. I had one many many years ago but lost it so now I need to buy a new one for dude. 
The one i`m talking about has a harness that clips on the front OR the back and a super light weight leash that clips onto the front or back too! And they are so discreat appart from the leash hanging off the bird , that it doesn't look bulky or ugly.

Can't wait to get one again!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Harnesses tend to work better with birds that are comfortable with full-body handling (like cockatoos). Most cockatiels don't fit into this category though, because in the wild they only preen each other's heads not the full body. It's possible to teach them to accept a harness if you have good bird-training skills.


----------

